# Lounge seat cushions



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I'm selling a couple of lounge seat back cushions. The long block that drops in to make the lounge seat a double bed and a curved corner back cushion that makes it a proper sofa. 

Are these cushions (material and dimensions) unique to Hobby or do other manufacturers use them? 

I know most things like taps boilers, lights etc etc are used by all manufacturers so wondering if seats are the same.


----------

